# Any one have experince working on gang showers?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am going out tomorrow to look at several gang showers that have leaking heads. Most of the ones I have seen out there are single handle. Do they usually have shot off valves in the pedestal? I hope I am calling them the right thing. One center pole with 6-8 shower heads in a circle, the usually drain in the bottom of the pillar. 

Thanks


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

There should be valves in the pedestal.


----------



## frugalrooter (Dec 10, 2010)

yes most do


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

There was a panel that looked like it was for SOVs, but they had gate valves over the shower ceiling PITA. Bad part is they are really old Bradley showers. The parts are obsolete, the stems I found run between 3 and 4 hundred. The look like simmons but the simmons are either to short or to long. So they want me to rig up something to cut off the water to the shower heads.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

My only experience was using one in Marine Corp boot camp.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> My only experience was using one in Marine Corp boot camp.


Why do the Marines use powdered soap..... never mind this is not the venue.:laughing:


----------

